# My 585 is Done



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Its a XXL and weighs in at 15.71 lbs


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice ride SMW. What's with the QR's, can't completely shake the Mtn Biker in ya???
   

How was the 1st ride? Has your Perma- been installed?


----------

